
To Paul Graham - nyc_cyn
http://edwardsturm.com/to-paul-graham/
======
superskierpat
Is it just me or is the scrolling on this website really annoying?

~~~
tzs
It's not just you. The JavaScript is doing something to mess with user
initiated scrolling. It's also killing two-finger-left-swipe on my trackpad to
go back. Disabling JavaScript makes the site work fine and doesn't seem to
take away any obvious functionality.

This kind of thing is very annoying. If you want to present a _completely_ new
scrolling experience (like those sites where they are essentially a vertical
slideshow and attempting to scroll changes the slide), that's one thing.

On those sites it is quickly apparent that scrolling does not work normally
_AND_ it is quickly apparent what the site is doing differently so I can
quickly adapt.

Sites like this where the scrolling is just being tweaked instead of being
replaced wholesale are much more annoying. Something is wrong but it is not
immediately apparent just what is wrong.

Don't do this.

------
asimjalis
The essays look interesting. However, the site has weird scrolling, which is
making it hard to read. If you turn that off your site’s chances of going
viral will increase.

